# cannot load mod_authz_svn.so -> FreeBSD 8.1 + SVN 1.4.6 + apache-2.2.17_1



## ssstonebraker (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi folks,

I've been at this for two days now, I looked at /usr/ports/UPDATING and tried what I found there and I've read similar posts.. but I still can't seem to get subversion 1.4.6 working with apache-2.2.17_1.

This is the error (I'm having trouble building mod_auth_svn.so)


```
# apachectl -k graceful
httpd: Syntax error on line 106 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load 
/usr/local/libexec/apache22/[color="Red"]mod_authz_svn.so[/color] into server: Cannot open "/usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_authz_svn.so"
#
```

Some quick system/port version info:


```
# pkg_info | grep "apache"
apache-2.2.17_1     Version 2.2.x of Apache web server with prefork MPM.
# pkg_info | grep "apr"
apr-devrandom-gdbm-mysql51-1.4.2.1.3.10 Apache Portability Library
# svn --version
svn, version 1.4.6 (r28521)
   compiled Oct 30 2010, 05:46:03

Copyright (C) 2000-2007 CollabNet.
Subversion is open source software, see http://subversion.tigris.org/
This product includes software developed by CollabNet (http://www.Collab.Net/).

The following repository access (RA) modules are available:

* ra_svn : Module for accessing a repository using the svn network protocol.
  - handles 'svn' scheme
* ra_local : Module for accessing a repository on local disk.
  - handles 'file' scheme

# uname -a
FreeBSD  8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
#
```

I have to use 1.4.x of subversion because I have over 120GB of repositories and many are corrupt and cannot be dumped properly (I know I should upgrade...but for now, let's keep this on topic of seeing if we can hypothetically get SVN 1.4.x working with apache on freebsd 8.1!!  :e)

What I've tried:
(reinstalling apache after svn installed)

```
16  cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
   17  make reinstall --force
   18  portmaster --force-config --no-confirm -D /usr/ports/www/apache22
   19  portmaster /usr/ports/textproc/expat2   <-had error so updating this
   20  portmaster --force-config --no-confirm -D /usr/ports/www/apache22
   21  portmaster /usr/ports/devel/apr1  <-had error so updating this
   22  portmaster --force-config --no-confirm -D /usr/ports/www/apache22
   23  apachectl -k graceful  <- receieve the mod_authz_svn.so error
   24  cd /usr/home/sstonebraker
(**trying to rebuild from subversion 1.4.6 source directory)
   64  ./configure
   65  make clean
   75  rm -R apr
   76  rm -R apr-util
   77  tar xvf apr-1.4.2.tar.gz   <--- latest apr
   78  tar xvf apr-util-1.3.10.tar.gz  <--- latest apr-utils
   81  mv apr-1.4.2 apr
   82  mv apr-util-1.3.10 apr-util
   83  make
   84  history
   85  make clean
   86  ./configure WITH_MOD_DAV_SVN=yes --prefix=/usr/local/svn --with-apr=./apr --with-apr-util=./apr-util --with-ssl  <--this didn't work =(
   87  cd apr
   88  ./configure
   89  cd ..
   90  ./configure WITH_MOD_DAV_SVN=yes  <--worked but mod_authz_svn.so did not build
   91  make install
```

In the past I solved a similar issue by doing this (it was the reverse, svn was busted not apache):

system info:

```
# svn --version
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libaprutil-1.so.2" not found, required by "svn"

# pkg_info | grep -i apache
apache-2.2.15_9     Version 2.2.x of Apache web server with prefork MPM.
apr-devrandom-gdbm-db42-ldap23-mysql50-1.4.2.1.3.9_1 Apache Portability Library

#  pkg_info subversion-1.4.0_1
Information for subversion-1.4.0_1:
```


```
# rm -f /usr/local/lib/libexpat*
# rm -f /usr/local/lib/libapr*
# rm -f /usr/local/lib/libneon*
# rm -f /usr/local/lib/libsvn*
# portmaster devel/autoconf262
# portmaster devel/automake19
#  tar xjvf subversion-1.4.0.tar.bz2
# cd /usr/local/share/aclocal/
# ls
# cat lt~obsolete.m4 ltoptions.m4 ltsugar.m4 ltversion.m4 >> libtool.m4
# cd /usr/ports/distfiles/subversion/~src/subversion-1.4.0
# sh ./autogen.sh
# ./configure WITH_MOD_DAV_SVN=yes WITH_APACHE2_APR=yes
# make
# make install
# ls
# cp subversion/svnsync/svnsync.1 subversion/svnversion/svnsync.1
#cd subversion/
# ls
# cd svnversion
# ls
# cd ..
# ls
# cd ..
# make install
# svn
```

At this point I've tried everything I can think of to get mod_auth_svn.so to compile and have apache read it.  Does anyone see what I'm doing incorrectly?

Thank you!


----------

